
Fill 'Er Up With Human Fat - epi0Bauqu
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/12/21/fat-fuel-biodiesel-tech-sciences-cz_pcb_1222fatfuel.html?feed=rss_mostemailed
======
shadytrees
> _he allowed ... his girlfriend to perform surgeries without a medical
> license._

What, a guy can't be a little romantic anymore?

------
vaksel
Is human fat somehow more potent than regular bio-diesel? He couldn't have
saved that much money...bio-diesel is by definition cheap...and the dude is a
plastic surgeon...not like he is hurting for $$$.

~~~
kirubakaran
He must have done it for the laughs.

------
kirubakaran
Fat of the rich as SUV fuel? How poetic in a Fight Club way.

------
jmtame
Of all the groups, fat is the most energy-dense.

Carbohydrates = 4 kcal/gram | Protein = 4 | Fat/Lipids = 9 | Alcohol = 7 |
Vit/Mins/Water = 0

~~~
likpok
Note that fat is more energy dense than ethanol, but a little less than
gasoline (which is 48 KJ/g, compared with fats 37 KJ/g).

~~~
mynameishere
U-235 has about 6 orders of magnitude on gasoline.

------
rtw
This boat circumnavigated the world on renewable fuels which included human
fat:

<http://www.earthrace.net>

------
pygy
I find this a bit scary (in a cyberpunk way)...

------
huhtenberg
Makes great soap too - <http://i44.tinypic.com/sm62c1.jpg>

------
teehee
Lipo Baby, Lipo -S. Palin

------
gaius
Yep, Micheal Moore can save the planet single-handed!

